# plastic Ball jar rant!



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Arrrgh... I bought a bunch of those plastic freezer jars from Ball last year. As I've been taking items out of the freezer, I've noticed that about 75% of the lids have developed a crack down the center, after just a single use! Yes, I followed the directions when I froze the stuff. What a waste of money! Has anyone else had this problem?

I went on Ball's site and filled out out a contact form. Waiting to hear back from them. I took pictures...


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

We use cottage cheese containers. They are free and last a long time.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I have not had that happen to mine.....thanks for the picture.....I will keep close check on the ones I have...sorry it happened to you.....upsetting when we work so hard to save food.....


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought a bunch and haven't had any trouble so far. Could you possibly have overfilled them? I leave a little more room than I think I need because I know the food will expand once frozen. That's the only thing I can think of.

Please let us know what you hear and thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We have used them for years, no problem unless overfilled. They have a line. Never fill more than that....James


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I use these to make Ice for my water jug. Every one has a crack in the lid but I fill and refreeze every day. About half of the ones I started with got cracked bottoms. 
I got some generic ones that are square, not round, and they have been holding up very well. I use six a day for ice.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I bought a lot last year to use for frozen oatmeal chia seed smoothies. When I opened the packages, several of the lids had similar cracks. I returned those to the store. I've been using the others for a year now without any problems.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

I got a response from Ball... They don't make this lid any more, but will send me a coupon for a discount on buying new items. oh goody.

I knew about the expanding of stuff when frozen, so was very careful not to over fill the jars.

I wonder if I could seal them back with some glue, and then use them just as refrigerator jars for leftovers. I hate to waste all those jars.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Doesn't that figure, lol? Probably why they were so cheap, closing them out. I bought over a hundred myself. :bash: Though, again, I haven't had any trouble so far, knock on wood.

I don't know if I'd trust any kind of regular glue coming into contact with food items. However, there is a food grade silicone sealant you can buy that isn't too expensive for one tube. I used it on a crack in a plastic food grinder and it's held up very well for several years now. I'd think it would also expand and contract with the lid better and you could still use it for freezing.

Thanks for letting us know what you found out. Good luck!


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Got the coupon in the mail today. Clearly they don't particularly value the problem. The coupon was for ONE package of freezer jars, with a limit of $5.00 off. I believe I spent way more than $5.00 for the 10 jars that have cracked lids so far. Ace Hardware is selling a pack of 3 for $4.49.


----------

